# poor skunks..an can you make fake skunk spray



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG i wanna go over to american and take all the poor skunks home with me. i have been looking for some artificial skunk smell so when i do educational talks i have some in a bottle for the brave to smell. But on my search OMG all i keep finding are skunk killers, traps and instruments of torture designed to get the fluid out of skunks and its big buisness over there as a hunting aid to mask human smells. i even found a forum about the best way to cut them up. sick bastards. now im a bit stuck- does anyone have any idea how to make your own smell?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tink's® #10 Skunk Scent : Cabela's


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Animal-Encounters said:


> OMG i wanna go over to american and take all the poor skunks home with me. i have been looking for some artificial skunk smell so when i do educational talks i have some in a bottle for the brave to smell. But on my search OMG all i keep finding are skunk killers, traps and instruments of torture designed to get the fluid out of skunks and its big buisness over there as a hunting aid to mask human smells. i even found a forum about the best way to cut them up. sick bastards. now im a bit stuck- does anyone have any idea how to make your own smell?


 
i suppose huntin skunks over there is only the same as hunting other animals over here. its a horrible thing but unfortunately it goes on everywhere, whether it be with a skunk a fox, polarbears, whales etc etc


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

You can hunt polar bears? :gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Animal-Encounters said:


> OMG i wanna go over to american and take all the poor skunks home with me. i have been looking for some artificial skunk smell so when i do educational talks i have some in a bottle for the brave to smell. But on my search OMG all i keep finding are skunk killers, traps and instruments of torture designed to get the fluid out of skunks and its big buisness over there as a hunting aid to mask human smells. i even found a forum about the best way to cut them up. sick bastards. now im a bit stuck- does anyone have any idea how to make your own smell?



If the 'smells like wild garlic...but stronger' thing is true, wouldn't the easiest thing be smashing up a species of wild garlic, processing it into pulp, adding in baking soda and chilli pepper and leaving to stand for a few days be the best way to make something similar to the (supposed) smell?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

smells sickly-sweet... funk... pure funk and when the dog gets sprayed it's a mess...

people don't hunt shunks here... why would they?

there is no skunk season... they are squashed all over the roads and they stink up the neighborhood when dogs set them off or someone runs over one... close the windows!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Animal-Encounters said:


> OMG i wanna go over to american and take all the poor skunks home with me. i have been looking for some artificial skunk smell so when i do educational talks i have some in a bottle for the brave to smell. But on my search OMG all i keep finding are skunk killers, traps and instruments of torture designed to get the fluid out of skunks and its big buisness over there as a hunting aid to mask human smells. i even found a forum about the best way to cut them up. sick bastards. now im a bit stuck- does anyone have any idea how to make your own smell?


 
come to my house im sure i can help you with what skunk spray smells like:whistling2:


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

To be honest, I'd never heard of hunting/killing skunks here. :lol2: Fur or meat animals, sure, and "pests" like moles & crows - guess it's a niche thing.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

They dont hunt them................they have fur farms for that :whistling2:


skunks getting killed over there is the same as our wildlife here most become road kill or eat something they shouldnt


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

I do see quite a few on the road - not half as many as possums, rabbits, raccoons or even whitetails, but oo-ee can you smell 'em a mile away!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Leonine said:


> You can hunt polar bears? :gasp:


not me personally but im sure ive seen programmes where they have been hunted


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Leonine said:


> I do see quite a few on the road - not half as many as possums, rabbits, raccoons or even whitetails, but oo-ee can you smell 'em a mile away!


 
where you from?

near me?

kentucky?...: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not me personally but im sure ive seen programmes where they have been hunted


yeah.. you can hunt them.. alligators... most everything..


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

HABU said:


> where you from?
> 
> near me?
> 
> kentucky?...: victory:


Near ... ish. :lol2: The Coldest Place in the World, aka Iowa. :roll:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I've never smelled skunk spray. This is probably a good thing. Good luck to the OP in making some.
I don't have much else to contribute, but its not very often that the opportunity arises to post this, sorry


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Leonine said:


> Near ... ish. :lol2: The Coldest Place in the World, aka Iowa. :roll:


 
a flatlander eh?
:2thumb:


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

HABU said:


> Tink's® #10 Skunk Scent : Cabela's


hi, thanks for link but i wont buy it as it says natural which means i cant take a chance that it really has come from some poor skunk x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Animal-Encounters said:


> hi, thanks for link but i wont buy it as it says natural which means i cant take a chance that it really has come from some poor skunk x


 
come here like i said  sure i can get you some real skunk spray :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

no they dont 'hunt' skunks for food etc i found a few forums were they were hunted for their stink glands as hunters use the pure skunk smell to hide their smell when hunting other animals such as cayotes/bears etc. and they are also hunted in the wild for fur and not on farms.

along with the forums i found i found loads of sites selling traps so you can make your own pur smell and loads of how to guides on the internet.

'The secret to obtaining the skunk oil is ----- to kill the skunk without having it spray. :idea: Thus, the sac complete with the oil is intact. The just about only way to dispatch a skunk in a foothold without spraying is to use a syringe on a kill pole and inject it. This method will render your skunk dispatched and the sac oil in the sac for removal, not sprayed onto the ground or airborne. ----------- An other way is to buy or build a CO2 chamber to put your box trap into and dispatch the skunk in that manner. The way that you are interested in skunks I would suggest that you obtain a CO2 chamber and build a kill pole'http://www.grizzlygary.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2051


have a look but be warned its pretty horrible and shows cut up skunks-
Extracting Skunk Essence )+) pics (+( - Trapperman.com Forums
Collecting skunk essence


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> come here like i said  sure i can get you some real skunk spray :2thumb::lol2:


 if you could somehow 'catch' a spray on a cloth and bag it for me that would be great! then that way i could show how potent it is. do yours spray often? 

Never thought i would regret not getting a fully loaded!lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Animal-Encounters said:


> no they dont 'hunt' skunks for food etc i found a few forums were they were hunted for their stink glands as hunters use the pure skunk smell to hide their smell when hunting other animals such as cayotes/bears etc. and they are also hunted in the wild for fur and not on farms.
> 
> along with the forums i found i found loads of sites selling traps so you can make your own pur smell and loads of how to guides on the internet.
> 
> ...


 
i really wouldnt call it oil :gasp: its more like acid


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

HABU said:


> a flatlander eh?
> :2thumb:


Heck no, haven't you seen the new Star Trek movie? It's all sandstone cliffs and ravines here!

:razz:

Yep, flatlander.  Though the land is not currently visible under the lumps of snow and then ice and then snow and then ice and then MORE SNOW, that probably won't melt until it at least gets above 15F.
*hrem*
I mean, about those skunks.


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't really mind how they dice the critters up once they've passed on, so long as they don't suffer when they're living.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Animal-Encounters said:


> if you could somehow 'catch' a spray on a cloth and bag it for me that would be great! then that way i could show how potent it is. do yours spray often?
> 
> Never thought i would regret not getting a fully loaded!lol


 
i have pmd you hun :2thumb:


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks hun. replied x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wouldnt they be able to have the scent glands from pet skunks that they descent rather than huntin them for them?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I've never smelled skunk spray. This is probably a good thing. Good luck to the OP in making some.
> I don't have much else to contribute, but its not very often that the opportunity arises to post this, sorry


Reminds me of the song Phoebe sings on Friends...."smelly cat smellyyyyy caattt, what are they feeding youuu? Smelly catttt, smeeellyyy cattt, it's not your fault" :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wouldnt they be able to have the scent glands from pet skunks that they descent rather than huntin them for them?


Well considering how young the pets are that get de-scented, surely there wouldn't be any spray to extract?


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wouldnt they be able to have the scent glands from pet skunks that they descent rather than huntin them for them?


There aren't a lot of pet skunks around here, I'm guessing at the very least demand would be greater than supply?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

You can get fake skunk... juice. Not sure where you'd get it from, but I know you can! with no skunk involved in the process of getting it lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i reckon this thread has got the most people ever viewing this section at once ............

131 people :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> You can get fake skunk... juice. Not sure where you'd get it from, but I know you can! with no skunk involved in the process of getting it lol.


 
why get fake when she can get real........fake is fake so probs smells nothing like real :lol2::lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

lol yes indeed. The real deal is gunna be the best thing. Though when i saw the fake, apparently it's pretty bad, and pretty close lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> lol yes indeed. The real deal is gunna be the best thing. Though when i saw the fake, apparently it's pretty bad, and pretty close lol.


 
and if its pretty bad means it probs smells nothing like lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Skunk spray smells like weed.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Skunk spray smells like weed.


smells like............an electrical fire to start with....then strong onions an garlic and fades out to a weed smell :lol2::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

skunks have it made here... they aren't bothered by anything really and they fear almost nothing, they are packing heat...
bears leave them be...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> smells like............an electrical fire to start with....then strong onions an garlic and fades out to a weed smell :lol2::lol2:


 burnt sugar and swamp gas and maybe a little rancid entrails for bouquet!:lol2:

ZOMBIES WOULD LIKE SKUNK SMELL


:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> burnt sugar and swamp gas and maybe a little rancid entrails for bouquet!:lol2:
> 
> ZOMBIES WOULD LIKE SKUNK SMELL
> 
> ...


:gasp:does that mean i could be a ZOMBIE :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Have smelt it from a baby who was scared, but never since as I believe people shouldn't put skunks under the stress that they feel they have to spray, they do it as a last resort when they are very scared...if they are doing it in home environments I think people should look at their husbandry, of course theres always times when it will happen but shouldn't happen often at all!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Have smelt it from a baby who was scared, but never since as I believe people shouldn't put skunks under the stress that they feel they have to spray, they do it as a last resort when they are very scared...if they are doing it in home environments I think people should look at their husbandry, of course theres always times when it will happen but shouldn't happen often at all!!


 
but joe thats not always the case...........

if a skunk is timid then there is higher risks of being sprayed also.........medical problems can cause it too 

you cant say that domesticated skunks should never have a need to spray as it can happen and does in some cases


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> but joe thats not always the case...........
> 
> if a skunk is timid then there is higher risks of being sprayed also.........medical problems can cause it too
> 
> you cant say that domesticated skunks should never have a need to spray as it can happen and does in some cases


I didn't say that they would never have a need to spray, I said there are times when it does happen and will happen! If a skunk is timid or nervous then you shouldn't push yourself on it to try and tame him/her up and make her feel secure and safe, it takes time and a skunk wouldnt spray if it felt safe, it obviosly feels threatened to spray.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I didn't say that they would never have a need to spray, I said there are times when it does happen and will happen! If a skunk is timid or nervous then you shouldn't push yourself on it to try and tame him/her up and make her feel secure and safe, it takes time and a skunk wouldnt spray if it felt safe, it obviosly feels threatened to spray.


yes i do agree with you but still its sometimes again not always the case of just being timid and there can be something more going on


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

not sure i agree with all- from my experiences skunks spray and it isnt always down to timid or unsocialised. Sure many owners on here would agree. From my own experience- limited however- my girl is descented so its hard to tell but i think if she hadnt been she would let off quite regularly. Our girl is bold as nails- not at all timid and thinks she is a dog. she charges about the house playing chase with the dogs and joins them in play fighting- ocassionally i notice some funny behaviour- she will play stomp and if a dog challenges her she will turn around and do a big fart in their face- this action im sure is a natural reacton to spray. oh and just should mention my skunk is bigger than all 7 of my dogs so the odds are in her favour! any one else have any experiences of skunks spraying to share? x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wild skunks just look at you like:

"what? you want some of this?... you best keep on steppin' , don't make me have to cap your *ss homey!":lol2:

nothing timid about them...


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol2: They know what they got. Like porcupines.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Leonine said:


> :lol2: They know what they got. Like porcupines.


 
yep!

i've almost stepped on a skunk more than once...


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Stepping on a skunk...like a landmine..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i guess some will just do it just because they can...........:lol2:


----------

